# Fleetwood 5th Wheels



## Joe P (Aug 2, 2001)

I know nothin about trailers. Each dealer we go to we are told different things. Does anyone know how Fleetwood ranks there trailers. I have been told everything from the Mallard to the Prowler is there top of the line trailer. I dont know who to trust. We are currently looking at a 1999 Wildnerness. It is the 28.5 model which we are told is know the 30 model. We were told again that it is the top of the line from Fleetwood. It is suppose to be fully loaded but they can not provide a build sheet. It appears to have everything. It even has a onan genset which i am told was factory installed. I was told it is very rare find. I talked to another dealer and they tell me Fleetwood never offered the genset on 5th wheels. I am told I could get it for around 17500.00. It is a bank repo but looks to be brand new. Any reply would be great. I hope camping gets easyer once the trailer is purchased.


----------



## n/a (Aug 2, 2001)

Fleetwood 5th Wheels

From everything I have researched, Fleetwood is one of the ones to stay away from. They started out making good trailers, but have gone so far to the poor side that you really need to do some further research. Have you looked at Northwood out of La Grande Oregon? They make the NASH and are considered one of the best out there on the market for that price range. They are well built and are we are seeing more and more of them out on the road. We happen to own a NASH. Overall, it is very well built. Our 5th wheel Nash is now into it's 5th season and other than everyday small things, we have not had anything really go wrong on it. They have a web site, so go onto your search engine and see what you can find. There is also an RV consumer group out of Quilcene Washington that you can find on the internet that has done extensive research on all the makes and models of trailers. You have to pay to get their information, but it may be worth it in the long run.

Good Luck and please continue to do research before you agree to a Fleetwood.
Denise


----------



## C Nash (Aug 2, 2001)

Fleetwood 5th Wheels

Joe,
There are a lot of negetive reports on the net about Fleetwood products but, there or a lot of Fleetwood products on the road so I would expect to see more problems due to the numbers.  I have seen and talked to a lot of owners that have Fleetwoods and are well satisfied with them. I think Avion is the top line from Fleetwood. Look around and talk to owners of different units.  We have owned a 28 ft Cougar 5th wheel for two yrs. and love it.  I would consider it a entry level unit.  Good luck, take your time and enjoy whatever you get

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Gary B (Aug 3, 2001)

Fleetwood 5th Wheels

Hi Joe, the Mallard is at the bottom of the Fleetwood list, then (Iam not sure) its either Prowler or Wilderness then Terry, then Savannh, then Westport and finally Avion. We had a 1994 Terry 5er and it was and excellent rv we had no problems, never had it back to the dealer for anything, the furniture was comfortable heldup excellently, it was a very good trailer, we sold it to go to a Class A , we bought a Fleetwood Bounder and we love it it is one of the most livable rv's we have owned, and we have never had it back to the dealer or a service center, on problems what so ever. Good luck in your search and happy trails GB
Ps I have it wrong its Pioneer, Mallard, Terry, Wilderness, Prowler, then the Avions, you might want to try this site http://wwww.rs-kit.com/mfg/rv2.htm
this is a link to 5th wheel mfgs. GB


Edited by - Gary B on Aug 03 2001  9:18:44 PM


----------

